# cruelty in pet shop



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

just been to ********** in rixton, in warrington and i went in the pet shop there, which is a separate business on the same premises, and what i saw was disgusting. In the leopard gecko tank they had small plastic tanks with milk snakes in, the bearded dragons looked emaciated, every single tank was filled with animal poo, and the heat mats were showing through the substrate. In one beardie tank the hetamat was completely out of the sand and a beardie was jet black lay on it  alot of T's and snake didnt even have heat mats they were just on a shelf, 50% had no water in the tanks. A royal pythons skin was so dry the actual scales themselves were coming off, we made a complaint about the welfare of the animals and the woman said she would pass the complaint on to the owner, i got told to report this to the RSPCA so i think i am going to. the actual room they were all in absolutely stunk and it was obvious no one actually cares for them all properly, has anyone else been here?? the parrots they also had in the shop were living in their own :censor: as well.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Report them!! My local pet shop had dead fish floating in her tanks but said it was a "swimbladder" issue even tho they were obviously starting to decompose...
Even if it just leads to them getting a warning at least theyll have to do something about the conditions they are keeping their stock in.


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Something serious needs to be done about that.

RSPCA might not do much - but give it a go. Maybe if lots of us complained they would though.


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Seriously what can we all do, if we are not "allowed" to name and shame?


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never been there but someone needs to do something! - We can't allow people to treat "stock" in this way :devil:

Someone needs to start making examples of places like this


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

just report them to your local council who issues the psl. they will handle it from there


daniel


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

its the only way..."squeaky wheels get the oil" as my nan used to say.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks, menawhile anyone wanna go buy all the poor animals, they had about 100 beardie babies, and big ones in cages  plus milksnakes, royals, boas, water dragons, geckos etc


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

MissG said:


> Seriously what can we all do, if we are not "allowed" to name and shame?


Shops are licensed by the local council. The local council can remove the license or enforce stricter rules on pet shops. This is what you can do about bad pet shops - the council has a licensing department with a vet on call who are paid to enforce the minimum standards of welfare in pet shops. They are ultimately the only people who can make a difference. A well mannered detailed, informative and factual report over the phone or via email will result in a visit to the shop and appropriate action taken where necessary.

Naming and shaming publically, unfortunately leaves reptile forums UK open to libel law suits, which I'm sure no member would want to cause. What you say via PM or in your own private discussions is different.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

i have sent an email to warrington council, lets see what they have to say about it then.....:devil::devil:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> thanks, menawhile anyone wanna go buy all the poor animals, they had about 100 beardie babies, and big ones in cages  plus milksnakes, royals, boas, water dragons, geckos etc


dont buy them..anyone


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

cooljules said:


> dont buy them..anyone


 
how come?? coz they would probably die in about a week?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> how come?? coz they would probably die in about a week?


its v v simple really....

1 everyone buys them....then how can the local concil see evidence...

2 everyone buys them....shop thinks 'ooooo great, we sold them all and made lots of money, we can sell lots more.!!!!'

quite simple logic really


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

ah yeah true, i was gonna buy the royal whos skin was rotting off practically, but that was the worst case in there.....i said to the woman working there, whats with the conditions your animals are in, and she said which ones and i said every tank in there is full of :censor: and that royal is in a mess, and she said i know we bathe her every other day to make her better, we're doing our best......hmm how about a vet??? on the floor in the shop it was full of rotting locusts n stuff...minging


----------



## gopher (Jun 15, 2008)

I went in this shop a couple of months ago and came out crying because of what I saw, I've never seen such a crap shop in my life. When I went in there was loads of baby royals, most of them with retained sheds. In a tiny exoterra was loads of baby beardies, one of which was dead and had obviously been that way for at least a day. Hope your letter works and the council do something about this shop, I'm getting my OH to write a letter for me to send to them too (I can't write letters lol).


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> how come?? coz they would probably die in about a week?


No, it's easy. Every pound you spend there condemns other animals to the same fate - because they will KNOW that they can skimp on conditions and suckers will buy the diseased and dying out of pity.

The best thing to do is unfortunately let them learn that keeping animals in poor conditions gets you reported to the council - and that you can't sell a dead gecko.


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

stinglestick said:


> its the only way..."squeaky wheels get the oil" as my nan used to say.


 
i love this saying lol


----------

